# Looking for testers.



## gdanko (Jun 25, 2011)

I need someone with an Incredible 2 to test radio functionality for CodenameAndroid 1.6.0.
I have an Incredible 2 but to test radio I'd have to deactivate my Galaxy Nexus and reactivating it would require a new SIM. From a functuonality standpoint I don't see anything wrong but before I can make it official I need to test phone calls, SMS, MMS, voice mail, etc. Anyone willing to try, please PM me and I will provide a download link.

Thanks!


----------



## elicik (Feb 8, 2012)

What advantages over our uber stable CM9 KANG from aeroevan?


----------



## gdanko (Jun 25, 2011)

I like CM. At this point AOKP and CNA are more feature rich than CM9. I use CNA on my Galaxy Nexus and I am quite fond of it. It's llightweight, stable, and really fast. So I decided to contribute to the project.


----------



## 72ls1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sent pm

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

gdanko said:


> I like CM. At this point AOKP and CNA are more feature rich than CM9. I use CNA on my Galaxy Nexus and I am quite fond of it. It's llightweight, stable, and really fast. So I decided to contribute to the project.


This is true, but is it as stable or possibly more stable than our CM9? AOKP is nice, but there's a lot missing in base functionality for our phone.


----------



## 72ls1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Phone works, as well as everything else. Only thing is the camera is like miui ics, no preview unless you take a picture and picture is not right either. Like the options though. Maybe if you update the camera to aerovan's cm9 then it would be a go.

Edit - Didn't test bluetooth or wifi tether. Tested Wifi and Phone.

Edit 2 - USB doesn't connect


----------



## gizm0luvsu (Jul 16, 2011)

gdanko I am able to test everything except mobile service as my incredible 2 is currently wifi only.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## HogFan77 (Dec 16, 2011)

PM sent. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mistermagic (Mar 31, 2012)

Pm sent looking forward to trying it out, thanks much!


----------

